

Spanish Morphology in Haskell - stralep
http://www.cling.gu.se/theses/2003/cl8tsode_cl8iande.pdf

======
elboru
Great work,I'm a Spanish speaker so I know the complexity of this language, I
mean, verb conjugation is so complex compared to English. Let's just think
about the "Work" verb: English: Work, Works, Worked, Working, will work, would
work, have worked, has worked. Spanish: Trabajar, Trabajo, Trabajas, Trabaja,
Trabajan, Trabajé, Trabajaste, Trabajó, Trabajaron, Trabajaré, Trabajaras,
Trabajará, Trabajarán, Trabajando, Trabajaría. And let's not talk about
"normal" word transformations, like "diminutivos". In this moment I'm
developing a spanish word predictor to help a girl with special needs to
communicate easily, and your thesis is inspiring me, thanks for sharing.

~~~
stralep
It's not my thesis, I just found it on net and it seemed cool.

I wish you good luck in your endeavor! :)

